# Crossbreeds:



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Which are your favourite crosses? 

What are some interesting/exotic/downright weird ones you've met?

I have met some gorgeous crosses in the past year. *As with purebreeds,* I would never get one from a breeder unless all the relevant health tests were done. However, there are many lovely crosses in rescues.

Here are some I have met -*pics further down!*

*Lab x Staffy:*

One of Dex's best mates is a Lab x Staffy; he's fab. So much energy, and a really strong dog. He's the size of a tall Lab, so the same size as Dexter, and he's very muscular. He and Dex always have a great time together racing around and then rolling around on the floor like loons 

*Staffy x Sharpei*

There is a stunning young boy at our local park who is this mix. He's a sort of fox-red colour and has a Sharpei face and a Staffy body. Small but chunky and again, really high energy. He never stops moving!

*Malamute x Husky*

This boy is also at a local park and I see him regularly and he is STUNNNNNNING. He is also HUGE. With great big, pale blue eyes. And he gives kisses :001_wub:

Pics to follow shortly.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Leanne's Flynn.....:001_wub:


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Greyhound x Saluki of course


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

A dog from my childhood called Max, who was thought to be a mixture of GSD, Lab and Staffy, incredibly intelligent and lovely dog.


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

Bedlington/Whippet



There's also a bedlington/whippet/whippet who's a cracker.


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

I love my Bella's cross, she is flatcoat x collie and I think she is beautiful  although I hate that someone thought to cross these two together as I adore flatcoats but apparently it is quite common! Btw I didn't buy from breeder I rescued her  

My mum has a shih tzu x cavalier kcs and he's lovely, I'm not keen on the shih tzu nose but Archie's is just right  him and his brother and sister all looked differently, they were owned by a friend so we saw them regularly! Sadly health has been an issue tho, Millie and Dougal sadly are no longer with us no Archie has some issues but he is 11 this year so not doing too bad


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Westie X Papillon of course


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

my dads dog benny hes a husky X doberman and is just lovely , totally daft but lovely


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Yesterday we met a malamute x german shepherd...she was stunning, a wonderful temprement and great with Bailey&Tia. She spent ages running around with them..her owner was saying she is very high energy and she runs with her on a regular basis.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I like outright mutts like Rogue


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Sosha said:


> Bedlington/Whippet
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a bedlington/whippet/whippet who's a cracker.


Alfred is a bedling whippet X whippet :001_wub:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

definately any type of lurcher xD


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

I would love a staffy/whippet! 

I love the personality of both dogs mingled together and they are stunning to look at.

I dont like the body shape of either dog on their own but together :001_wub:

I would go out and buy myself a puppy but that wopuld make me a bad person, supporting backyard breeders.

Is there such thing as getting a crossbred pup from a good breeder? 

Im going down rescue dog route first but if the local kennels havent got anything that catches my eye/suitable


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

mimi g said:


> Yesterday we met a malamute x german shepherd...she was stunning, a wonderful temprement and great with Bailey&Tia. She spent ages running around with them..her owner was saying she is very high energy and she runs with her on a regular basis.


I know a GSD x Husky so can well believe the dog you saw was stunning


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Leanne's Flynn.....:001_wub:


Aaaah, thank you very much, we are both humbled!

I actually like Labradoodles and wanted one before I got Flynn, it was the price which put me off though. But they have to be the ones crossed with standard poodles, not keen on the smaller varieties.

I also love GWP x Labs and wouldnt hesitate to own one.

I also like lurchers, especially the wiry coated variety or a nice smooth coated merle.

If I could find a dog that looked like Merlin below then i'd take them too! Not entirely sure what he is. I think Rough Collie x GSD but have been told that he is a BC x GSD by somebody else, he's a big dog though, too big to have BC in him I would have thought.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't like Cocker Spaniels or Bichon Frise but the prettiest crossbreed that i ever saw was a mix of these two.Looked like a pure white curly coated Cocker Spaniel.

Of course,the best crossbreeds are always the lurchers.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

My Own :001_wub:
Springer x Labs.


















I'm also partial to a Border collie x JRT


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I also love my Rottweiler/Husky mix, definitely not a cross that should be bred intentionally though


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

staf x whippets  rio was one and she was loverly. 

someone round by me has two mal x german sheps there the size of a mal with the same coat but black and tan like a gs  everytime i see them i just want a cuddle


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Howldaloom said:


> I would love a staffy/whippet!
> 
> I love the personality of both dogs mingled together and they are stunning to look at.
> 
> ...


Try LURCHERLINK or HOUNDLOUNGEFORUM - always rescue lurcher puppies (sometimes bull lurchers) looking for homes.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

chiweenies


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I remeber a cocker x basset hound I met in rescue, he looked like snoopy! Giddy as a cocker, vocal as a basset.... imagine that in kennels 

Friend of Mum's has a Corgi x GSD (known parents, not a dwarf GSD) and is great looking, grumpy s*d though 

Staffie x rotties can be great dogs in the right hands, met quite a few and all have been wonderful 

I'm not really one for small fluffy dogs, but one of my previous support worker got a 'cavachon' cavvie x bichon who was unbearably cute as pup


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I grew up with a corgi x collie and later my mum had a cocker x border collie - both absolute angels with super temperaments


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I also like this one - Flynn. Though he's too noisy for me and pulls stupid faces.


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> staf x whippets  rio was one and she was loverly.
> 
> someone round by me has two mal x german sheps there the size of a mal with the same coat but black and tan like a gs  everytime i see them i just want a cuddle


You mean like this cuddly bear ?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There were some saint bernard/poodle crosses in rescue a while back :001_wub:. If I had had the room I would have applied for them they were gorgeous.

I quite like bedlington/whippet lurchers too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

5headh said:


> definately any type of lurcher xD


THIIIIIIIIS!!! Although I am partial to my mysterious father one! 

And I love poodle crosses. Designer or not I love them.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Which are your favourite crosses?


Mine


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

My favourite cross is the Fat Bluedog 



















Neo Mastiff x ???? - possibly Great Dane, he's got the height of a Dane and build of a Neo, but really, dad is anyones guess!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

There's so many :001_wub:

Let's see;

Malamute x springers (only Maya's puppies  )









Pug x Beagle









Whippet x Poodle









Malamute x German shepherd









Cocker spaniel x Poodle









Husky x malamute









These have to be my favourites hands down  :001_wub:


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

My dad's neighbor has a black Cocker x Pug that thrills me to see.

He looks just like this and he really is a gem with regard to temperament.










I like fawns with a black mask better (and I have seen those for sale) but the breeder here doesn't hip score though which is important for Pugs at least, so they are off my list. Could you imagine the shedding??

CC


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

There's so many :001_wub:

Let's see;

Malamute x springers (only Maya's puppies  )









Pug x Beagle









Whippet x Poodle









Malamute x German shepherd









Cocker spaniel x Poodle









Husky x malamute









These have to be my favourites hands down  :001_wub:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Actually, i'm quite taken with Puggles as well, not sure why since i'm not a fan of pugs or beagles!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Just because I know he's a few members favourite.

Jack - Lab/Staffie x GSD (Yes Lab/staffies are now a breed  )


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> I also love my Rottweiler/Husky mix, definitely not a cross that should be bred intentionally though


That is such an interesting mix


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> There's so many :001_wub:
> 
> Let's see;
> 
> ...


I know a Beagle x Pug!

And he is soooo cute!

Beagle body, and a face that is a sort of mix of both breeds....He's a really vocal dog though


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

JRT x CHI - in other words - T-BO!!! :001_wub:


----------



## clermontfed (Jan 1, 2013)

I also think that Merlin is a GSD x BC. My girl, Lady, is a GSD x BC which is my favourite cross. She has more BC's characteristics than GSD's but has the colouring of the latter.


----------



## bluesupero (Oct 3, 2012)

Doberman or rottie x Gsd = Stunning, a few of these where I am.

golden retriever x GSD = Reillys friend oscar is one of these, the size of a burmese mountain dog, a literal giant, with a beautiful silky coat that floats, gorgeous dog and temperament.

Lurchers - just love 'em...the gipsies on a site near us have some beautiful ones, plus loads of puppies (I won't go into that) still, reilly plays with the puppies if they are out, shes terrified of the mums tho.

But border collies for me every time , so I expect most crosses with a bc would be lovely.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

sianrees1979 said:


> chiweenies


Yup, I gotta agree that Chihuahua x mini Dachshunds are my top favourites!
Although I prefer the daxie types so you get that sausage dog shape but with a less extreme back to leg ratio!
I esp love Hannah, Alfie and Daniel!!! (AKA The Turd!!:ciappa:, who Alfie is growing up to look very similar to!).


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Yup, I gotta agree that Chihuahua x mini Dachshunds are my top favourites!
> Although I prefer the daxie types so you get that sausage dog shape but with a less extreme back to leg ratio!
> I esp love Hannah, Alfie and Daniel!!! (AKA The Turd!!:ciappa:, who Alfie is growing up to look very similar to!).


We still need to see pictures of your lot.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Here are some of the lovely crosses we know:

This lovely lad is a *Sharpei x Staffy:* he's a cracking boy


































The lovely black dog beside Dex is his great mate who is a* Lab x Staffie *- he's great fun


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Obviously A Maltese X Shih Tzu/Scottie is the prettiest 









And the Shih Tzu X Cavalier/Cairn is the most fun


But I do love the Beddlington x Whippet nice small lurchers - I would love to own a rescue boy one day 
Then all the Saluki Crosses are always beautiful
And I do love a doodle  especially the cockerpoo


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

There are probably too many to mention! Basically any crosses of most of the toy breeds are dreamy to me..... maltese/poodles/cavaliers/bichons/Chi's/Yorkies- any and all! 
Same goes for terriers. The scruffier and wilder the better! 
I met an adorable lab x staff the other day who had such a happy demeanour.

There is a dog who takes part in the small dog agility at crufts called "Wee Betsy Boo" who I think is an absolute doll. She looks like a mini border collie with short wee legs, her picture is on this site
Olympia 2009 Christmas Gallery


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I knew I was missing one! I love Sprollies too, wouldnt hesitate to own one of those either.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I knew a dobie x gsd he was the best dog ever sooooo hadsome and knew all the tricks in the book. He was hand reared by his owner as he was rejected by his mum. He looked exactly like his dad who was the same cross as his son.

Sadly hes no longer with us.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

My favourite is...










:001_wub:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Here are some of the lovely crosses we know:
> 
> This lovely lad is a *Sharpei x Staffy:* he's a cracking boy
> 
> ...


The Shar Pei Staffy boy is quite similar to Millie ie ears :001_wub: :yesnod: Miniture triangular Pei ears


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I am drawn to those proper heinz 57 varieties black and tan mongrels.

I love lurchers and long dogs. 

My ex MIL had Sam, a GSD x Staffie who was one of the most handsome and nice natured dogs I ever knew.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> You mean like this cuddly bear ?
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


the two buy me are fluffy lol thought they were akita x when i first saw them buy when i asked he said mal x gs but they are big and very very fluffy


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont agree with Millie breeding / background - I think only a numpty puts the two breeds together and its the type of mix you would expect a 'OMG Look what I found on gumtree' thread but you know what heck it produces a stunning dog :001_wub::001_wub:

Millie - Rottie X Shar Pei (True parentage is unknown  so def possibly more in there)

The size of a Staffy - Black and Tan with mini triangular ears :001_wub:

I would never of answered a puppy add for her but well I think she is gorgeous :yesnod::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

my favourite: podenco andaluz crossed with JRt and something else?


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

GSD X Staffie! Can't beat em  

Look at him... :001_wub:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

MINE  Ridgeback X rotty/lab


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Sprockers and Sprollies are clearly the bestest dogs in all the land...
:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

This:









Not the best pic, but this dog is to die for! The nicest character ever!! She's a GSD/Mal. I love the reaction of people who don't know her: she's a big girl and wanders over to say hi, looking like a wolf, they nearly die!


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Greyhound, Lab cross.


































:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


> Aaaah, thank you very much, we are both humbled!
> 
> I actually like Labradoodles and wanted one before I got Flynn, it was the price which put me off though. But they have to be the ones crossed with standard poodles, not keen on the smaller varieties.
> 
> ...





clermontfed said:


> I also think that Merlin is a GSD x BC. My girl, Lady, is a GSD x BC which is my favourite cross. She has more BC's characteristics than GSD's but has the colouring of the latter.
> 
> View attachment 106941


Merlin & Lady = doggy perfection for me. Long coats, merle/black & tan, a mixture of collieish & GSDish attributes. It doesn't get any better :001_wub:



metaldog said:


> *I am drawn to those proper heinz 57 varieties black and tan mongrels.*
> 
> I love lurchers and long dogs.
> 
> My ex MIL had Sam, a GSD x Staffie who was one of the most handsome and nice natured dogs I ever knew.


Definitely black & tan for me too :thumbup:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Definitely black & tan for me too :thumbup:


:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :yesnod: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :yesnod: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


I forgot to tell you, the other day when I was scrolling through a thread I passed a picture of Millie next to someone's (possibly your?) blouse & OH asked 'who's the lady with our Bob in that pic?'


----------



## Roxyjade (Jan 30, 2013)

Our latest addition to the family is Lola, first cross breed ever owned as our other one is a kc reg schnauzer and iv had labs full pedigree! 

Lola is a lhasalier, I didn't make the breed name lol she is a Lhasa apso x King Charles cavalier and sofar I'm very impressed she's a lovely little dog  
I used to be fussy on breeds but now I don't care what the breed is aslong as they have a lovely personality  our cross is alot better natured than our full ped dog! 

X


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

What a nice thread

My favourite cross is obviously a Cavachon; Cav x Bichon  she's a dream dog and a mix of 2 of my favourite breeds.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Roxyjade said:


> Our latest addition to the family is Lola, first cross breed ever owned as our other one is a kc reg schnauzer and iv had labs full pedigree!
> 
> Lola is a lhasalier, I didn't make the breed name lol she is a Lhasa apso x King Charles cavalier and sofar I'm very impressed she's a lovely little dog
> I used to be fussy on breeds but now I don't care what the breed is aslong as they have a lovely personality  our cross is alot better natured than our full ped dog!
> ...


What a sweetie :001_wub:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Border Collie X with most things 

My grandparents' wonderful dog Bob was BC x LabxGoldie and he really did have the best of both worlds. Intelligent and enthusiastic but not as drivey as a Collie, endlessly patient and loving boy.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Pug x Bichon


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

If we're going for crossbreeds I like the real randoms rather than straight crosses.

Like the Arnies:










And Lyssas:










Of the world :001_wub:


----------



## Roxyjade (Jan 30, 2013)

missRV said:


> What a sweetie :001_wub:


Aww so is yours! Quite similar to Lola as both cavs but I think bichons & lhasas are very similar breeds too 

Loving the pink coat! Really suits her!!!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Lots of crosses I like...

I love lurchers and longdogs, especially the greyhound X border collies; grey X beardies; and grey X deerhounds.

I'm also a sucker for the rottweiler-mastiff crosses (both mastiff and DDB types). All the ones I've met have been fab dogs, and they're all gorgeous.

One of the nicest looking dogs I've seen pics of was a rottie X akita - looked like a black and tan akita. Stunning boy.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

He he thanks  I remember when Rosie was that little... those were the days  There's something special about cav crosses and Lhasas are lovely too  yours is such a little stunner though 

I work as a teacher and the headmistress gave me the coat for Rosie... goes to show that I've managed to get this image of a crazy dog lady going on! Rosie is my little angel though


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

GSD X Mals they are both stunning dogs.


These are my current favourite crosses.
German Shepherd x lab and Rhodesian Ridgeback X German Shorthaired Pointer.


----------



## talisker (Nov 23, 2012)

Staffy X springer


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I love the 2 cross breeds i have at the moment,
Jack- dont know what x he is as found in a box aged about 6 wks old.
Charlie- is a whippet x poodle, hes now 2yrs 6 months , ive had him since he was 13 months old,


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I forgot to tell you, the other day when I was scrolling through a thread I passed a picture of Millie next to someone's (possibly your?) blouse & OH asked 'who's the lady with our Bob in that pic?'


Haha that's brilliant 

I do have a huge soft spot for your Bob :001_wub: :001_wub:

Again a breed mix which you think 'no no no' but well it just works doesn't it.

Black and tan just makes me melt :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

my own baby delta german shepherd cross British timber dog , her ears keep going up and down so one pic has ears up the other they are down


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

greyhound x saluki


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I love German shepherd crosses, lab crosses, staffie crosses. 
Our first dog when I was growing up was a lab x GSD, she's the dog in my avatar. Fantastic dog, one of those crosses where you genuinely had the best of both breeds. 
My Gelert is GSD x lab/rottie. Same deal - all round great dog. Excellent temperament, great companion, in rude health. And he's gorgeous too. Can't go wrong with a good mutt imo.

The most memorable cross I've ever met was a Rottweiler x dalmatian. Built like a rottie, but white with perfect dally spots. Very nice dog.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


>


I genuinely think your Millie is one of the most beautiful dogs on PF! She is gorgeous  

As for me, I would like a SBT x Greyhound, they look absolutely superb - I have known of one, he was one of the most beautiful, athletic dogs I have EVER seen, he looked a lot like this:










Definitely something I would consider in future but I could see it being a very difficult mix!


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Im a big fan of cross breeds, because they're all so unique and interesting. 

Im generally fond of anything staffy cross, as I think staffs give a nice, robust, look to a dog. Staff x greyhound, as above, I think is gorgeous. 
Anything dobe cross, as of course, I can always see Dresden in a dobe!

When I worked at a shelter, one of the first dogs I worked with was a greyhound x GSD called Melody. She had GSD colouring, pricked ears, but on a very lean, muscular almost dobe like body. She was about the size of a small dobe, and very fiery! She was only 9 months old, and used to leap up and grab my clothing and nip when she was over excited, very mouthy, totally bonkers, and actually.....now I think of it.....a lot like Dresden! 
I remember being in love with her and begging mum to let me adopt her as she'd been in kennels for ages!
She got homed in the end, but I do think about her a lot. Very pretty dog, but very drivey and tenacious.

Someone at puppy class has a norfolk terrier x pom, and it was absolutely gorgeous, like a norfolk terrier but smaller, rounder, with the most gorgeous little wookie face, and she was so happy her whole body would wiggle and she'd sort of scoot about in little circles like a little brown mop!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Of course Im biased but my Max was a Bouvier des Flanders X St Bernard..

What we got was a big strong dog who was gentle and as soft as butter with a heart of gold ..and a tail that smashed more cups and glasses than a greek taverna !


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


>


I just lost my heart to Millie :001_wub: She is always beautiful but the expression on this photo :001_wub:

I love Angel's cross, Chi x JRT or Jackahuahua as she is officially known 

Alfie is the second Yorkie x JRT we've had and would definitely have another. He didn't come with a fancy name so Hubby christened him a pedigree Jorkie 

We've had a few different crosses over the years, Psycho was Rottie x GSD and the most gentle loving dog we've ever known.

Zippy was Rottie/GSD x Lab/Staff - absolutely gormless  my heart dog :001_wub:


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Shadowrat said:


> Im a big fan of cross breeds, because they're all so unique and interesting.
> 
> *Im generally fond of anything staffy cross, as I think staffs give a nice, robust, look to a dog.* Staff x greyhound, as above, I think is gorgeous.
> Anything dobe cross, as of course, I can always see Dresden in a dobe!
> ...


LOL I was just thinking that when I read your post!

Staffie crosses usually seem to be really good looking dogs. I really like Lab x Staffie dogs - but the sheer energy and strength of this mix can make them 'difficult' for some people.

I know the owner of a Staffie x Sharpei broke a finger when lead walking her dog - he too is incredibly strong and he's not even that big!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Golden Retriever x Bernese Mountain Dog

(an extra chunky Molly dog :001_wub

Here's a pic I found online :001_wub:









Or a nice gun dog mix Like SLB's (sorry I don't know the pup's name)








:001_wub:


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

I have to agree that anything with staff in it is definitely going to be a very strong dog!! 

Rossi is far to strong for the likes of 'ordinary' collars! He broke about 5 or 6 collars! He has also broken leads. 

Is is a very high energy dog and one walk a day is not enough for him. He is extremely agile being able to jump a 6ft fence and can out run most dogs we meet in our walks even encouraging some unplayful greyhounds to give chase 

He is definitely a lot of work, he has a lot of GSD characteristics in him to which is why I think he is so perfect!!


----------



## sprollie16 (Jan 3, 2011)

Obviously biased but gotta love a border collie x labrador 
I heart my Meggie Moo:









And my bestest boy Colin the sprollie (springer x bc):


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

The lesser known Ginger gobshite Staffy type effort X Hippo
Least they turn out handsome- if a little bit daft!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I have crossbreed, and have had others in the past. 
I wouldn`t recommend them. Because Sods Law says that for every dog that has the best attributes of both parents.... there will be two who have the worst. 
Guess which sort I`ve got. :sosp:


----------



## lols82 (Oct 14, 2012)

My own little fluffbutt - Maltese x Shitzhu.


----------



## lols82 (Oct 14, 2012)

Roxyjade said:


> Our latest addition to the family is Lola, first cross breed ever owned as our other one is a kc reg schnauzer and iv had labs full pedigree!
> 
> Lola is a lhasalier, I didn't make the breed name lol she is a Lhasa apso x King Charles cavalier and sofar I'm very impressed she's a lovely little dog
> I used to be fussy on breeds but now I don't care what the breed is aslong as they have a lovely personality  our cross is alot better natured than our full ped dog!
> ...


Aww Lola is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## K3esy (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's my Doberman x weimaraner Cokey , she such a pretty girl 








And my new addition Misty whippet x greyhound collie 
]


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I met a GSD cross Lab today with possibly a hint of Rottie in there and she was the most adorable dog I have had the pleasure to be around for a while. Shame I only met her as she was insistent she would tag onto our walk as she is left to roam without collar etc and probably only exists because neighbours dogs were left to breed as they wish! But really she is just gorgeous. A total delight to be around. I wish I had my camera with me today as she is such a funny character. So patient and adoring of my reactive terrier if a little to playful!! Eager to offer you her paw without you even needing to ask! I'd like to say I hope to meet her again as she left a mark on me today but in a way I don't want to see her again unless it is under control of a caring owner not bounding about alone.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I get to see all sorts of weird and wonderful crosses at work.

My favorites have been an EBT crossed with a Great Dane amazing looking dog, the size of a Great Dane with an EBT head and tri colour.

Another was billy who was a corgi cross husky, I have some pictures of him.


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

purpleskyes said:


> I get to see all sorts of weird and wonderful crosses at work.
> 
> My favorites have been an EBT crossed with a Great Dane amazing looking dog, the size of a Great Dane with an EBT head and tri colour.
> 
> ...


Eughhhh..

sorry clicked on the thread and your post came up ..just why would you do that ???

Anyway off to the first post of this thread to see what its all about 

edit..not about billy..the EBT cross... then again.. *sigh*


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

purpleskyes said:


> I get to see all sorts of weird and wonderful crosses at work.
> 
> My favorites have been an EBT crossed with a Great Dane amazing looking dog, the size of a Great Dane with an EBT head and tri colour.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful dog... aren't corgi's tiny and husky's massive though? Would that be a good mix?

It looks a lot like NewPuppy'sMum's bailey, the papillion/westie.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

missRV said:


> That's a beautiful dog... aren't corgi's tiny and husky's massive though? Would that be a good mix?
> 
> It looks a lot like NewPuppy'sMum's bailey, the papillion/westie.


I am hoping the husky would have been the mum. I can't answer your questions I am afraid he isn't my dog. I only ever see the dog for a few hours unless something goes wrong. He was a very friendly little chap.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

purpleskyes said:


> I am hoping the husky would have been the mum. I can't answer your questions I am afraid he isn't my dog. I only ever see the dog for a few hours unless something goes wrong. He was a very friendly little chap.


He's stunning :001_wub:


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

My friend has a wire haired pointer x springer he looks like a wire haired pointer
Bryn








I saw a irish setter x lab cant find his photo but he was stunning
Monty he is a cav x possible shih tzu


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

Another unusual cross I have seen was a retriever crossed with a Burnese mountain dog.


Untitled by purplepixie87, on Flickr


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I have to admit, I am not a huge fan of cross breeds, but I do quite like the look of Terrier crosses, especially wire coated ones!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

cavmad said:


> My friend has a wire haired pointer x springer he looks like a wire haired pointer
> Bryn
> 
> 
> ...


The GWP x ESS is stunning, I have seen this cross advertised on Epupz in the past.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> The GWP x ESS is stunning, I have seen this cross advertised on Epupz in the past.


Me likey too :thumbup1:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

In fact, looking at that photo, I dont see any ESS! Maybe the markings are slightly more ESS as there is less ticking than your average GWP, i'm assuming the dog is smaller than a GWP too.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Bryn took after him mum the German Wire Haired pointer he is very similar i think you would have to know the breed really well to realise he is a cross. Maybe his ears are a bit longer he is very leggy about the size of my very tall collie. Not a very good photo but shows how tall he is


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bryn's ears look about right for a GWP to me.

Nobody ever guesses my GWPx is a cross either!


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm going to have to say bull lurcher. I think Spencer is a Staff x Whippet. He is fantastic.. He's so far been an absolute treasure. Very well behaved, eager to learn puppy. I'm a sucker for a bully, and Spencer has melted my heart.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

dandogman said:


> I have to admit, I am not a huge fan of cross breeds, but I do quite like the look of Terrier crosses, especially wire coated ones!


This is a good thing if you ever fancy a rescue dog in the future...there are millions of scruffy terriery types just waiting for a new home  Puppies, oldies, all sorts - could have one instead of the JRT that you fancy  I know what you mean though - there's something really...not sure...honest? about them. Just proper little scruffy mutleys!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

SammyJo said:


> Or a nice gun dog mix Like SLB's (sorry I don't know the pup's name)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I'm in love with him myself  :001_tt1:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Of course I'm biased, but I prefer my own 2: 

Gobshite Max (in other words, Heinz 57, parents unknown):


















And Milly (Whippet x terrier )


----------



## DitsyDorris (Feb 1, 2013)

my boy is a staffy doberman cross and is great1 very handsome face photos dont do him justice


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

There are a couple of amazing GSD crosses in my town. Both look like normal GSDs in size and shape but one has a beautiful golden GR type coat and the has a sleek, shiny short coat.
I jst love crosses like that where just one detail is different!


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

This handsome beast a sprocker. Cocker mum, springer dad.


----------



## miljar (Jan 27, 2012)

A Beagle/Staffy like this. Not mine, unfortunately, but off of my "wish list" for the future.


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Here are some of the lovely crosses we know:
> 
> This lovely lad is a *Sharpei x Staffy:* he's a cracking boy


My aunty has a Staffy x Shar Pei and he is the absolute loveliest, cutest thing ever!!

























And I have to admit I love Puggles - but I hate pugs!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

My own Malamute x springer spaniels 

but tbh i love loads of crosses, i love its pick a mix what you get looks wise etc! Like a kid at xmas you can squeeze and guess what they are going to be like but you never really know 

I do know of a lab x corgi had lab head and body with corgi legs i thought he was laid down but he was stood up lol!


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

my alfie lol 








aww a face only a mother could love lol I would put him in the weird crossbreed section :thumbup:


----------



## debbie1912 (Feb 6, 2013)

I love lots of different crosses, so many lovely ones out there. My little Izzy is a Cavalier king charles x Poodle and I love her.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

miljar said:


> A Beagle/Staffy like this. Not mine, unfortunately, but off of my "wish list" for the future.


What a beautiful dog!!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Jackie99 said:


> I met a GSD cross Lab today with possibly a hint of Rottie in there and she was the most adorable dog I have had the pleasure to be around for a while. Shame I only met her as she was insistent she would tag onto our walk as she is left to roam without collar etc and probably only exists because neighbours dogs were left to breed as they wish! But really she is just gorgeous. A total delight to be around. I wish I had my camera with me today as she is such a funny character. So patient and adoring of my reactive terrier if a little to playful!! Eager to offer you her paw without you even needing to ask! I'd like to say I hope to meet her again as she left a mark on me today but in a way I don't want to see her again unless it is under control of a caring owner not bounding about alone.


Could she have been lost?

Sorry, wasn't sure from your post whether you had met this lovely dog before and knew where she lived or if it was a one off encounter and she might be lost 

She sounds adorable.


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

andrea84 said:


> my alfie lol
> View attachment 107731
> 
> 
> aww a face only a mother could love lol I would put him in the weird crossbreed section :thumbup:


I Love Him!! :thumbup:


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

button50 said:


> I Love Him!! :thumbup:


he's yours when are you picking him up lol


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

My 3 year old Rollo is a Westie x Staffy he's so calm and loving a very emotionally sensitive boy. He was easy to traain and is so well behaved, family describe him as a gentleman and 'Mr Darcy'










My pup (only just turned 1) Malamute x Border terrier
She is a bit mad she loves to talk to you howling and grumbling, she's extremely playful and quite clever although she loves nothing more than a cuddle usually with her head in your neck or as close as possible.










I love all the bizarre crosses, unique looking quirky dogs with unpredictable looks and personalities.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Leanne77 said:


> Aaaah, thank you very much, we are both humbled!
> 
> I actually like Labradoodles and wanted one before I got Flynn, it was the price which put me off though. But they have to be the ones crossed with standard poodles, not keen on the smaller varieties.
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog - I would have thought BC x GSD, but you know your dog and I'm sure you'll be right


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

SLB said:


> My Own :001_wub:
> Springer x Labs.
> 
> 
> ...


Fab dogs - the first one is an amazing colour, and has a beautiful coat. What do you feed?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

SLB said:


> I also like this one - Flynn. Though he's too noisy for me and pulls stupid faces.


He looks like a film star!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

SixStar said:


> My favourite cross is the Fat Bluedog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have thought staff x mastiff - just look at the eyes - they are they eyes of a heartless killer - got to be a staffie (hahahahaha - we've got one - she's a sweetie)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Milliepoochie said:


> I dont agree with Millie breeding / background - I think only a numpty puts the two breeds together and its the type of mix you would expect a 'OMG Look what I found on gumtree' thread but you know what heck it produces a stunning dog :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Millie - Rottie X Shar Pei (True parentage is unknown  so def possibly more in there)
> 
> ...


She IS gorgeous - and with that smile, I think there's staffie in there.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


> If I could find a dog that looked like Merlin below then i'd take them too! Not entirely sure what he is. I think Rough Collie x GSD but have been told that he is a BC x GSD by somebody else, he's a big dog though, too big to have BC in him I would have thought.


I think there's a chance of RC being in there. The coat is very full especially the front leg feathering, more than you'd see on a BC or LH GSD.
Hint of the eye shape too and if the ears were set higher they might look tipped.


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm going to be incredibly bias here and say both of mine 

GSD/Border Collie









GSD/Jack Russell


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Merlin & Lady = doggy perfection for me. Long coats, merle/black & tan, a mixture of collieish & GSDish attributes. It doesn't get any better :001_wub:
> 
> Definitely black & tan for me too :thumbup:


I agree - I love dogs with ginger eyebrows.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I have crossbreed, and have had others in the past.
> I wouldn`t recommend them. Because Sods Law says that for every dog that has the best attributes of both parents.... there will be two who have the worst.
> Guess which sort I`ve got. :sosp:


And would you swap her . . . . ?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

andrea84 said:


> my alfie lol
> View attachment 107731
> 
> 
> aww a face only a mother could love lol I would put him in the weird crossbreed section :thumbup:


How can you say that - he's gorgeous - in a Charles Laughton sort of way, admittedly, but gorgeous, nonetheless.


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Proud owner of a german shorthaired pointer X labrador, some call it a pointador, i call it Harry!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

My own personal favourite....RR x GSP. My daughter's RSPCA rescue...








Look at that shine







She is a sun worshipper







A complete loon!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

GSD x Wolfhound.


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Gsp X lab. Our little thief!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

chihuahua x dachshund  

i once met 2 dalmation x collie x jack russells odd looking dogs but beautiful


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Lurches. I have had one, beautiful dogs.
Ess x Cocker Spaniel
BC x ESS


My aunties partner has what I think is a JRT x Shih Tzu, great little dog.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Jp kp said:


> Gsp X lab. Our little thief!


She (?) is lovely!


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Northnsouth.... Our Gsp X lab is definatly a boy lol!


----------



## SarahBee (Jun 2, 2013)

For me, it's got to be Lab x Springers like my Lottie :001_wub:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

SarahBee said:


> For me, it's got to be Lab x Springers like my Lottie :001_wub:


They can get addictive! I think I'll have one always now.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

There is a cross that I see from the car sometimes when I go to collect the kids, from behind he looks all border collie, from the front he has a fluffy staffs face, he's got to be the most interesting cross I've seen, he looks like a teddy bear


----------



## SarahBee (Jun 2, 2013)

SLB said:


> They can get addictive! I think I'll have one always now.


Oh wow, just had a look on your profile.

All of your dogs are stunners but Pennie and Louie are especially lovely! That chocolate/cream colouring is gorgeous.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Jp kp said:


> Northnsouth.... Our Gsp X lab is definatly a boy lol!


I thought his face looked masculine but I could not see the evidence in the picture... and I did not read the script just looked at his picture.... Lovely dog..


----------



## ladydog (Feb 24, 2013)

Well it has to be GSD x BD!
I first met one over 20 years ago when his owner shared a house with me. I was pregnant at the time and he spent all his time with me to the point that his owner got a bit annoyed!
When my son was a week old, Mano (that was his name) let me know that there was something wrong with him by pacing back and forth from the pram to me. Matthew has a high temperature and developped German Measles later on. I loved that dog and was heartbroken when they moved out. Still he lived to be 20! 
Because of him, I always wanted to own a GSD x BC. My wish came true when we rescued Lady who is as intelligent as Mano was. I highly recommend this cross but then, I am biased!


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Lurchers and Staffy crosses are my favourites! Looks wise, I particularly like Staffy x Whippets - I've never actually met one but I love both breeds individually and they're really gorgeous. Would definitely consider a Lurcher of some sort in the future, even better if it's a Staffy/Sighthound mix!

Not normally my "type" of dog, but Tia is friends with a Shih Tzu x Yorkshire Terrier and he's a fantastic little dog.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

northnsouth said:


> My own personal favourite....RR x GSP. My daughter's RSPCA rescue...
> 
> View attachment 123366
> 
> ...


What a shiny coat! and Grandma - what a big tongue you've got.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

SarahBee said:


> Oh wow, just had a look on your profile.
> 
> All of your dogs are stunners but Pennie and Louie are especially lovely! That chocolate/cream colouring is gorgeous.


Thank you. Pen was supposed to be a Black with a white flash, but I was told wrong, the boys were the black ones in the litter and I wanted a girl this time around so got Pen pup.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

our first dog Pippa.

definetly had collie in her.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I can't stop looking at Utonagan's! Especially the longer haired ones

Alaskan Malamute xSiberian Husky x GSD

Think that will definitely be our next dog!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Can I just say how nice it is to have a thread about crossbreeds that in fifteen pages hasn't turned into a shitstorm :laugh:


----------



## Jp kp (Mar 14, 2013)

Agreed picaresque, our mutts are dogs and loved pets too!


----------



## rotstaff (Jun 23, 2011)

The love of my life, my staffy x whippet rescue, Lola!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I was just looking at pics of GSD crosses for another thread and came across a link to another forum with a very similar thread.... someone posted this (and I think i'm okay to pinch it, it's not their dog, it's a photo from a rescue!) and it cracked me up, I had to pinch the photo!!



Rottie x Basset!

I also used to have a photo of a GSD x Corgi that I saw on Dogsblog but I have lost the pic... here is a very similar one though :lol:



:lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> I was just looking at pics of GSD crosses for another thread and came across a link to another forum with a very similar thread.... someone posted this (and I think i'm okay to pinch it, it's not their dog, it's a photo from a rescue!) and it cracked me up, I had to pinch the photo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG their photoshopped lol 

I walk a cocker spaniel cross poodle commonly known to day as a cockapoo she is so funny ^^

I also walk a Dacshund cross Jack Russel named Bert a rescue dog who is a complete cross. Bert has the body of a Dacshund and the colouring of a Jack Russel and one bendy paw!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Prowl said:


> OMG their photoshopped lol
> 
> I walk a cocker spaniel cross poodle commonly known to day as a cockapoo she is so funny ^^
> 
> I also walk a Dacshund cross Jack Russel named Bert a rescue dog who is a complete cross. Bert has the body of a Dacshund and the colouring of a Jack Russel and one bendy paw!


I thought the Rottie one was as the markings on the neck don't even seem to match the chest but according to the person on the other forum, the photo was on Batterseas website, I think he was one of their dogs!

I also saw the GSD x Corgi who looked identical to the one in that pic on Dogsblog, so that was also a real dog!

I'd love to walk both of those dogs down the street together and watch peoples reactions :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> I thought the Rottie one was as the markings on the neck don't even seem to match the chest but according to the person on the other forum, the photo was on Batterseas website, I think he was one of their dogs!
> 
> I also saw the GSD x Corgi who looked identical to the one in that pic on Dogsblog, so that was also a real dog!
> 
> I'd love to walk both of those dogs down the street together and watch peoples reactions :lol: :lol:


Pint sized guard dogs!

I have seen a GSD cross corgie it looked more corgie though very nice dog and very clever :>


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I like anything blond and shaggy, like Golden Doodles, Labradoodles, Cockerpoos etc. I also knew a Wheaten x Beardie and he was amazing. I'd love one of him.

Oscar by Niseag, on Flickr


Oscar by Niseag, on Flickr


Oscar by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


>


Someone needs to find that dog and give it to me. Please.


----------

